# New to me South Bend 9 has sub-standard gib



## ericc (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi.  I bought a South Bend 9 lathe off Craigslist, and it has a lot of minor deficiencies.  One of them is a sub-standard cross slide gib.  It seems to be short, and it is made of aluminum.  It also does not have cone holes for the set screws.  Instead, the screws are tightened enough to mark a spot on the surface of the gib.  Unfortunately, the gib can be installed in two orientations, so it is marked on both sides.

Looking at the parts manual, the length is shorter than the entire cross slide.  Does this one seem to be the correct length?  Would it be better to redo in mild steel?  It seems that the compound gib, although I cannot remove it, is made out of a soft non-magnetic substance, probably aluminum.  They both seem to function OK.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi ericc,
the gibs should be made from cast iron, it should be the full length of the moving slide surface.
aluminum will wear rapidly


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 7, 2017)

The gibs on the 9"SBL are mild steel such as 1018 grade.  Cast iron would be ideal but for such a small gib is almost impossible to make without it breaking on you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ericc (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi Mike and Ken. Thanks for the information. I do not have any cast iron in that shape, but I have plenty of mild steel. Now, I just have to figure out what the correct dimensions are.


----------



## mikey (Oct 7, 2017)

Just a question, guys. Wouldn't brass be an acceptable substitute for steel? Cheap, available in bar stock and easy to work.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 7, 2017)

mikey said:


> Just a question, guys. Wouldn't brass be an acceptable substitute for steel? Cheap, available in bar stock and easy to work.


The "experts" don't recommend it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Oct 7, 2017)

Interesting. Thanks, Ken.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 7, 2017)

mikey said:


> Just a question, guys. Wouldn't brass be an acceptable substitute for steel? Cheap, available in bar stock and easy to work.


Mikey,

I've seen repairs where people have built up slide members, including gibs, with brazing rod, which is kind of a grade 360 brass.  It doesn't wear as good as steel or cast iron does.  Wears very poorly.  That's why it's not recommend.  In the home shop environment, in my opinion, it should be fine.


----------

